# Waist too small



## Silicon2004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello, I am just wondering if there are any good exercises to get my waist line bigger. Hope you can help


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

why would you want your waist to get bigger?  Having a small waist is ideal for bodybuilding or just giving the perception that you are wider than you really are.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

Silicon2004 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am just wondering if there are any good exercises to get my waist line bigger. Hope you can help



Are you crazy???   I will trade you!

as P-funk said having a small waist is ideal, not to mention a genetic blessing, be happy.

However, to answer your question heavy squats and deadlifts, as well as training the external obliques will widen/thicken your waistline.


----------



## Silicon2004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Well the thing with my waist is that when I look at myself in a mirror I notice that my waist is so damn small.. almost embarassing. But maybe it's because my thighs are not big at all. Do you think that maybe increasing thigh size would help the appearance? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

yeah, make your legs bigger and your shoulders bigger and you are going to love the small waist look.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 1, 2004)

Or you can just chug down 10,000 cals a day 

On a serious note I have no idea why would you want to widen your waist, but the exercise Prince mentioned will help, weighted abs exercises will help thicken those muscle.


----------



## Silicon2004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok I think im just going to work on obliques and use weighted exercises for abs. I guess I want to thicken my waist rather than widening it. Thanks again.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2004)

Heavy Squats!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 1, 2004)

Damn bro I'd kill to have the "small waist" problem lol.  I don't have a very large waist but the smaller it is the better you look I feel, gives ya that nice V.  Build a nice back and set of shoulders and that small waist will be the best friend you ever had heh.

Are you into lifting for looks or do you just occationally lift for the hell of it?


----------



## Silicon2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I lift almost completely for size which does involve looks though... and strength is just something positive that comes out of it. I have a very small frame: 5'10 1/2 and 145lbs. I am just trying to get bigger in general but of course i want it almost pure muscle and definition. I lift every other day and I just started squats so maybe I'll see improvement in my legs soon.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Aug 2, 2004)

Dude.  Give Up!


There is *No Way* to make your waist bigger. Learn
to love it as I did.

My waist is 27 inches, and, reduces to 26 after I workout.

If it wasn't for belts, I don't know how I would go outside!

The only way to make your waist bigger is to eat ice cream
and, drink beer. Not to mention, do away with the gym.


----------



## Silicon2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

lol. I guess I see your point. Oh well now it's leg focusing time!


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 2, 2004)

I agree,, I would hate having a waist too small,,, My 30 inch waist is just right.... Try boxing everynow and then it helped my waist get bigger at least muslce wise because most your punch power cames from your middle section... (Most ppl think your punch is in arms (Fiction) ,, Its how fast you turn your body)


----------



## Silicon2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I do have a 30 inch waist lol.


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats perfect,,,, unless your 6'4


----------



## Silicon2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok thanks, this forum helped boost my self esteem with my waist issue lol. But the real problem is probably with my legs... time to make them huge!


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 2, 2004)

Yea thats always  a PLUS,,,, Huge Legz RULE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

Zak2013 said:
			
		

> Yea thats always  a PLUS,,,, Huge Legz RULE!!!!!!!!!!!


  

But you wont get huge legs from squats, you get em from heavy leg presses.  Squats are awsome but won't make em enormus.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

I think ive found that my leg day has been most effect and more effective than squats, and I use all machines.  Leg press,leg curl,leg extension.  Those three simple excercises have boosted my legs like nothing else...squats included.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

And for the bigger waist I suggest beer


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> And for the bigger waist I suggest beer



Yes its dual purposed, it makes your waist grow as well as reduce you overall LBM.....stick to building the back and legs forget the beer lol.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

Hah... If you could not tell I was joking I most assuredly am, but it would work....lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> Hah... If you could not tell I was joking I most assuredly am, but it would work....lol



O most definatly I knew heh...as well as hoped for certain you were.


----------

